
Why I Didn’t Sign Up to Defend the International Order - kushti
https://foreignpolicy.com/2018/08/01/why-i-didnt-sign-up-to-defend-the-international-order/#39;s%20Picks%20OC
======
ggm
On balance I wish the author had, but it's a well written statement of why
they didn't. And doesn't shy from critique of the underlying western
democracies.

